# sick platys



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 30 gal live planted tank that has been set up for 4 years. I keep my water quality checked and the water changed. About a month ago I noticed some of my females were loosing weight but still ate at feedings. Their bodys almost look crooked and they would rub against plants and rocks and then started to die. One place I looked said skin and gill flukes so I treated them with no success. I bought a book on fish care and it makes it sound like Piscine tuberculosis which is incurable and says all fish will die and the best to do is get rid of them all and start over. Can someone help please I would hate to loose all the fish I have. Tank consist of 2 loaches, 2 shrimp, 2 neons, and 10 platys. Only 5 of my platys are adult.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a fish TB outbreak a couple of years ago, too. It's a painful road to take, but at least to me I don't know any cures. 

Normally I'd suggest isolating each fish, but even fish in different tanks seem to have it (as when I moved my danios to another tank). 

Best of luck to you, and I hope you find a way to save your fish. *hug* :console:


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't mean to sound stupid but what is fish tb? My DK aquarium encyclopedia does not mention that nor have I ever heard of it. Thanks for your help. Would you just let them suffer and die?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Piscine = fish. 
TB = tuberculosis. 

The same exact thing, it's just easier to call it "Fish Tb" than its proper name "Piscine tuberculosis". 

During the outbreak, I had a couple of fish that did indeed survive TB, and they lived for another one or two years after the whole ordeal. TB isn't an instant death sentence, but then again, it's not very common (like ich) and so much is not really known about it. 

I did consider different types of euthanasia but I never ended up performing it. My danios were really happy with life, even when there spines were bent. Usually on a given morning I'd tell my dad "This is the day", but they would pass before I could bring myself to pick a poison.

I'm not sure how your more sensitive fish (like the neons) would deal with it. I lost a female betta, a platy, and some danios to the TB -- pretty hardy fish.

Oddly enough, I took 2 danios and moved them in with their babies in a separate 10 gallon. One survived another year, and she died with the same loss of colour, not eating, and spine bending. I don't know how TB works, but the only thing I can think of is that she carried it around with her for about a year until the symptoms finally took over.

Again, I'm not a doctor and I all of this is guess work. Can you call around the vets in your area and see if any treat fish?:fish::fish:


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow thanks. I thought that might have been what you were talking about but I was not aware fish could get that. Sadly I have removed all the fish that appear sick, hopefully some will survive this.


----------

